# Mt Amanzi trading power back up again



## travel bug (Jun 11, 2009)

After seeing my trading power drop in half (after the last fix by RCI) I took the advice of other Tug members and sent a note to RCI.  They relied that they would look into it and I am very please to see that my trading power is back up to where it was before the last enhancements were made from RCI.  Thanks RCI.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 12, 2009)

*Glenmore Sands--similar results*

Looks like my GS trading power has been restored to "pre-website meltdown" power.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 12, 2009)

My 2BR Seapointer is up to 114k from 74k earlier today but was 120k before the 'enhancements.' Sadly, I'm finding smaller units than before and my Williamsburg May 2010 search is finding far, far fewer choices than two weeks ago.


----------



## cr4909 (Jun 12, 2009)

My Castleburn week used to be able to pull 160K and pulled everything, including DVC and all prime summer weeks.  It's back to about 137K now (up from 72K earlier today), but it still can't pull a lot of prime summer weeks.  I think I will query RCI tomorrow if it still isn't restored to pre-"enhancment" trading poewr.


----------



## grest (Jun 12, 2009)

My Mt. Amanzi is back too...hurrah!  Thanks, RCI.
Connie


----------



## cerralee (Jun 12, 2009)

grest said:


> My Mt. Amanzi is back too...hurrah!  Thanks, RCI.
> Connie



My Mt. Amanzi is Much better but still not to where it was.  Connie, can you see any DVC's  or Manhatten's?  How about Mid-Atlantic coast in summer?  My peak always pulled both but not now.

Lee


----------



## mlsmn (Jun 12, 2009)

very little change for me

still around 77,000 from 116,000 at high

92,000 before problems for Aug 2010 week


----------



## Nancy (Jun 12, 2009)

*Mount Amanzi*

My 2009 week is trading back where it was originally and has seen some Disneys.  My 2010 week is trading better than before this upgrade (downgrade), but still not as good as my 2009.  I own a peak fixed week.

Nancy


----------



## DianeV (Jun 12, 2009)

My MA has gone up but still cant and havent been able to see any DVC. Also being offered smaller units then usual


----------



## magiroux (Jun 12, 2009)

My GS has increased in trade power since Monday but is still 50,000+ units shy of pre-enhancement numbers and I can no longer see any of the prime resorts/weeks that I saw before.

I have called RCI several times and am no getting very far.


----------



## jancpa (Jun 12, 2009)

Same here.  Fewer resorts and not as many larger units offered.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess that there must be more of a rental market for the larger units.


----------

